# www.condodirect.com  Is it just me or is the website gone?



## sml2181 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been trying to go to the website but the screen tells me there is an internal server error.

Is the website still there?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 30, 2008)

The website is still there.

Worked fine for me just a few minutes ago.


Richard


----------



## BM243923 (Jun 30, 2008)

Same here, just got into it.  Maybe it was down when you tried


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks.

I have been trying for a few weeks now but I still get this same message.

Would anyone please be so kind to provide me with their phone number? 
At least I can call them then and ask about their availability.

Thanks!


----------



## The Conch Man (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is their #:

1-888-988-8222


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 30, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you them saved as a favorite, try going directly to condodirect.com. We have a favorite and it no longer works. Going directly works. 

I notice now that their site is different. Before their site was almost identical to II, now it is completely different. Do they still sell II's excess inventory?


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks.

According to my computer it is a http 500 error.
Tried to resolve it but has not worked so far.

Did call them though and got the week I wanted, so thanks again 
Conch Man! 

(If anyone would know how to resolve a http 500 error, please feel free to contact me!!! I did the "help" thing and that did not work.)


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 30, 2008)

SML,

See this link for resolving HTTP 500 errors


Richard


----------



## sml2181 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Richard.

Tried everything - still do not get the website.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 4, 2008)

Try clearing your cache, and type the URL in directly.

The site comes up for me, but I've never visited there before.

-David


----------

